# Worldmark LV or Grandview



## Dori (Sep 28, 2010)

Although I wouldn't normally choose either one of these resorts (distance from the strip), I have a lowly blue week I would love to use. These are the only resorts offering 2 bedrooms that this week can pull. I am reluctant to use my better weeks at this time. We always get a car, so the distance from the strip is no big deal.

As an aside, where is WM in relation to Grandview? We know where that is and have visited the adjacent casino.

Thanks,

Dori


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 28, 2010)

WorldMark has three resorts in Las Vegas.  WorldMark Blvd is on Las Vegas Blvd (the Strip) about 4 miles south of Mandalay Bay.  The Grandview is about 3 miles further south on Las Vegas Blvd.  WorldMark Spencer St is on Spencer Street, just off of Flamingo about 2 miles east of Las Vegas Blvd. WorldMark Tropicana is on Tropicana, about 2 miles west of Las Vegas Blvd.

The Worlmark Blvd resort has the most amenities, with three swimming pools, a lazy river, 4 or more spas and a parking garage in each of the buildings.  It is our first choice of the three WorldMarks when we visit Las Vegas.  It was built from the ground up as a WorldMark resort. Even though it is on Las Vegas Blvd it wouldn't be considered to be on the strip.

The other two WorldMark Las Vegas resorts are converted apartment buildings.  Spencer St is ok, but it is definitely an older facility.  We haven't stayed at the Tropicana resort so I can't say how it is.  We have visited the Tropicana resort and viewed the buildings and the grounds and I would say it has a much nicer overall appearance than Spencer St.

The Grandview is also a nice resort, we have stayed there 2 or 3 times.  While it is the farthest out of the 4 resorts mentioned, the fact that the South Point Casino is next door is a plus.  In addition to it's more friendly casino (in my opinion anyway) the SouthPoint has several very good and relatively inexpensive restaurants.

Of the 4 resorts, I would pick WorldMark Blvd first, with the Grandview a close second.  Since you are looking at a two bedroom unit, bear in mind that the Grandview units are two bedroom lockoffs.  You really get two complete one bedroom units, not a true two bedroom.  We've always had only two people in a one bedroom so that was not an issue for us.


----------



## Dori (Sep 29, 2010)

Fred, thanks for the response. Sorry I didn't make clear that it is WM on Las Vegas Blvd.  that is showing up. We plan on asking another couple to go with us. I understand that the WM units are quite large. It sounds like either choice would be fine . Do either one of them provide free WiFi?

Dori


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 30, 2010)

WorldMark uses power line modems, with an ethernet cable connection to your computer.  I've never had a problem with it in Las Vegas.  There is a charge of $4.95 for 24 hours, $15.95 for 10 days, or $49.95 for a year.  Wireless at the same cost (one sign up and fee covers both) is available in the pool area and probably the lobby.  Depending on which unit you get you might be able to pick up the wireless on the deck of your unit.  I normally use the modem in the unit had haven't tried the wireless at Las Vegas. 

The Grandview has wireless but it is much more expensive.  I'm going by memory, which is sometimes a dangerous thing for me to do, but I think it was $49.95 for a week.  I know it was high enough that I didn't sign up for it.

Both resorts have a few computers in the check in building you can use for no charge, on a first come first served basis.  I haven't used those for a while so I don't know how availability would be.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 30, 2010)

> about 4 miles south of Mandalay Bay. The Grandview is about 3 miles further south on Las Vegas Blvd. .


 
Aren't we getting closer to Primm than Las Vegas ??????


----------



## Karen G (Oct 1, 2010)

Rent_Share said:


> Aren't we getting closer to Primm than Las Vegas ??????


You're kidding, right? Primm is about 35 miles away. Anyway, if you have a car, either Grandview or WM on LV Blvd. would work very well. Both are very nice resorts. Southpoint is a really nice place and worth checking out, whether you stay right next door to it at Grandview or several blocks away at WM.  There is plenty of free parking. 

Plus, since you'll have a car, drive further south on LV Blvd. to the intersection at St. Rose Pkwy. and check out the M Resort.


----------



## Dori (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies and advice. I booked the Grandview, mainly because we have invited another couple, so they will have some privacy in the B unit.

Thanks again!

Dori


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Oct 12, 2010)

Dori said:


> Thanks for all your replies and advice. I booked the Grandview, mainly because we have invited another couple, so they will have some privacy in the B unit.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Dori



Good choice Dori. The Grandview is our home resort, we are a bit partial to it. But with having a rental car, ease of parking, the South Point right next door, etc etc, i hope you enjoy.


----------



## Dori (Oct 17, 2010)

I am wondering if any of the buildings have balconies. We do enjoy sitting out to have our morning coffee. Is there any building that is good to request?

Dori


----------



## Karen G (Oct 17, 2010)

Dori said:


> I am wondering if any of the buildings have balconies.


I don't recall seeing balconies. But, it's a large complex with several
buildings. Call and ask--nothing to lose by trying.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Oct 22, 2010)

No balconies at all sorry



Dori said:


> I am wondering if any of the buildings have balconies. We do enjoy sitting out to have our morning coffee. Is there any building that is good to request?
> 
> Dori


----------

